# Naked man tased on Pleasure Island beach



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 4, 2010)

Hehehehe...

http://www.examiner.com/x-43248-Ral...4d3-Naked-man-tased-on-Pleasure-Island-beach#



> From the Wilmington Star News Regional Crime Report; local police were called to investigate a naked man on the beach who, according to witnesses, was "hollering" and "waving his butt around". William Tyler Wood, 26, was reported to be walking naked at the north end of Carolina Beach early Friday.



I'm not sure how you 'wave your butt around', but I think I don't really want to know.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 4, 2010)

Duh!

_"...who appeared to be under the influence of drugs."_


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2010)

helicopter?


----------



## grydth (Apr 4, 2010)

Perhaps they could mate this lunatic with the bimbo just found naked with cap gun in the Hilton Hotel..... see if we can produce Homo Devolutionus.


Idiocracy: It's our future!


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 4, 2010)

grydth said:


> Perhaps they could mate this lunatic with the bimbo just found naked with cap gun in the Hilton Hotel..... see if we can produce Homo Devolutionus.
> 
> 
> Idiocracy: It's our future!



Haha, I saw that movie.  Doesn't it seem like we are heading that way some times?


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 4, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Hehehehe...
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-43248-Raleigh-Strange-News-Examiner~y2010m4d3-Naked-man-tased-on-Pleasure-Island-beach#
> 
> ...


He was probably doing the "Shag".


----------

